# Aptera using GM Tahoe Hybrid E-Motors AC or DC



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

Matthijs said:


> On the latest Aptera event on March 27th Aptera in a testdrive told that the Aptera will have a 82kW (peak) motor. In an article from China they told the reporter that they will use motors from Remy.
> 
> The 82kW number comes up on the HVH250 Standard specsheet. It says it has an internal permanent magnet but it is not AC induction. But it can be an option on the other motors. Does this mean it's a DC motor?
> 
> http://www.remyinc.com/docs/HVH250R4.pdf (.pdf)


 very similar to the prius motor but has square wire ( more conductor can be stuffed into a given motor ) higher low rpm performance . I think it has a disadvantage at the higher rpm do to more back emf . It's 3 phase so inverter type control .


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Matthijs said:


> It says it has an internal permanent magnet but it is not AC induction. But it can be an option on the other motors. Does this mean it's a DC motor?


Hi Matt,

IPM is PMSM or BLDC, which are AC motors in my book. They require a 3 phase inverter controller. Nice looking motors. I wonder what the price is 

major


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

major said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> IPM is PMSM or BLDC, which are AC motors in my book. They require a 3 phase inverter controller. Nice looking motors. I wonder what the price is
> 
> major


 Remy claims it will be sold to small time users . I wounder if little GM will be happy about that . But they sell to Mercedes etc.


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

The high cooling form comes in at a remarkable 1.8 hp/lb [look in the third column].
Gerhard


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/amp-sky-using-gm-tahoe-hybrid-42425.html

I started a similar thread about the company AMP, which converts Saturn Sky Roadsters to EVs.

They are using the same GM Tahoe Hybrid Electric motors....

I wonder if EV Components or EV Propulsion or other bigger EV stores could obtain a small number of them....

The inverters would have to be custom made for our application though....

Anyone know of a good DIY AC Inverter?

Each motor is 150kw peak!! (with liquid cooling)


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

Another piece of info.
http://www.remyinc.com/docs/102509_WHITE%20PAPER_fin.pdf
Gerhard


----------



## jlgh (Mar 6, 2010)

Matthijs said:


> On the latest Aptera event on March 27th Aptera in a testdrive told that the Aptera will have a 82kW (peak) motor. In an article from China they told the reporter that they will use motors from Remy.
> 
> The 82kW number comes up on the HVH250 Standard specsheet. It says it has an internal permanent magnet but it is not AC induction. But it can be an option on the other motors. Does this mean it's a DC motor?
> 
> http://www.remyinc.com/docs/HVH250R4.pdf (.pdf)


If it is permanent magnet, the options are:


Conventional brushed DC PM like the LMC motors
Brushless DC
AC Permanent Magnet
Logically 2 and 3 are almost the same (some would say they are the same. For my money, Brushless DC uses a square wave input and PM AC uses sinusoidal)


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

jlgh said:


> If it is permanent magnet, the options are:
> 
> 
> Conventional brushed DC PM like the LMC motors
> ...


 4. Permanent Magnet assisted reluctance motor.
http://repository.tamu.edu/handle/1969.1/3178

Gerhard


----------



## jlgh (Mar 6, 2010)

GerhardRP said:


> 4. Permanent Magnet assisted reluctance motor.
> http://repository.tamu.edu/handle/1969.1/3178
> 
> Gerhard


Gerhard - you're quite right. Do you know of anyone doing these commercially?

John


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

Gerhard, great link , spent couple hours on it .


----------

